# Freud Avanti Plunge Router $99 Lowes online



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

Ran across this on another board.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...333-FT1702VCEK


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A nice router for the price. I find it curious that it has a CSA rating but not a UL rating. The safety ratings are not very different. Must be a cost savings thing.


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

Is this the same router that received 2 bad reviews at amazon. Does anyone have this router and how is it? 

Woodcraft has a new version that comes with 2 bases and a table plate and case for a little more $$. Since I need to replace my craftsman I am looking at this one and a 2 hp craftsman if the motor will fit the plunge kit I have.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Yes one and the same , the Avanti is the lower end stuff from Freud same is true for the router bits marked as Avanti..

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT1702V...MAJI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1229211626&sr=1-3

"The new 2 hp craftsman, if the motor will fit the plunge kit I have" it's a good bet it will not fit ...you know Sears they sale tons of routers and most are all just a little bit diff.

=========


----------



## tdubnik (Dec 18, 2008)

I just went ahead and ordered this router today. I know there are some mixed reviews especially regarding the plunge base. I intend to mount this one in a router table and the above table adjustment and bit change are important to me. 

This router from Lowes has a 5 year warranty and a 1 year satisfaction guarantee. Seems like I can't go wrong. If I hate it, I'll just return it. 

Lowes is also offering free UPS ground shipping on orders over $49.

The money I'll save on the router and not having to buy a lift for my router table is substantial.


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn. It was just a sale. I thought I could wait.


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

Woodcraft has them for around $130.


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

No. They're out


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Erik, Woodcraft has these routers in the new sales flyer. Your local store may be out but they can order one for you or you can order online.


----------

